# to detune or not?



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a 09/10 skate banana that i'm absolutely stoked on... its an all around machine . i spend the majority of my time in the park jibbing but i dont know enough about the pros/cons of detuning to make a decision on wether or not i should do it. the next question is wether or not i should do it myself or take it to a shop to have someone do it for me so i dont fuck it up. my last questions is, if i decide to detune my board, will it have any effect on the magentraction

i ride at Bear mtn in CA so ice isnt a factor. its mostly groomers/slush and the occasional pow day


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lightly hold the stone at a 45 to the edge and run it along


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

it's one of the easiest things to do with regards to tuning, there are no real cons to it (unless you like getting bitten by snowsnakes), and your Magnetraction will be just fine. You just make a few passes over your edges with a gummy stone like illegal said. You're not grinding the shit out of 'em, but just slightly rounding off the sharpness.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Detuning your board with mtx edges means you can still have good grip in turns, while making it less catchy. I say go for it if you feel the need. As long as you're not grinding away the entire edge, you can always resharpen them if you change your mind.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

dadadadaaaaaaaooooiittttttt
i did it to mine
still holds an amazing edge cause of the magnatraction


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Detuning your board with mtx edges means you can still have good grip in turns, while making it less catchy. I say go for it if you feel the need. As long as you're not grinding away the entire edge, you can always resharpen them if you change your mind.


i had no idea i could resharpen them, definitely going to detune them within the next couple days. does anyone know of a good detuning guide or video?


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought my first reverse camber board (Never Summer Revolver) and was curious if I still should detune it. In the past, I have always detuned the tip and tail of my boards to eliminate catching and hooking, but those were traditional camber boards.

Any thoughts or advice?

Andy


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Krug said:


> I just bought my first reverse camber board (Never Summer Revolver) and was curious if I still should detune it. In the past, I have always detuned the tip and tail of my boards to eliminate catching and hooking, but those were traditional camber boards.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice?
> 
> Andy


Still detune the tip and tail


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

But what if you do live on the ice coast like me? I've thrown around teh idea of detuning but again think my board won't have the same response as it does with the sharpened edges... and whats the purpose of only detuning the tip and tail vs. the whole thing?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Karasene said:


> But what if you do live on the ice coast like me? I've thrown around teh idea of detuning but again think my board won't have the same response as it does with the sharpened edges... and whats the purpose of only detuning the tip and tail vs. the whole thing?


You're right, it won't perform as well on ice and hard pack if you detune the edges. I would say don't do it since you won't be able to hold and edge for shit. I detune the tip in tail on all my boards to prevent them from catching. You don't use the tip and tail edges, they are simply there to protect your board from damage. I take a file at a 45 degree angle and work it from contact point to contact point on the tip until the edge is rounded off, then do the same on the tail.

Here's a good video explaining how to do it...
YouTube - Snowboard Tuning Part 1 - Detuning Edges


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah thought so thanks..  Now last season I was only hitting jumps (25ft) and hips in the park. This season I was going to attempt my failure at at few boxes and rails and see what happens. How bad can I expect the edges of my board from possibly catching on those? Or should I just go grab a shitty rental or buy a cheap beater board to detune and have less to worry about? lol


----------

